# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  GEL ZA OTVARANJE

## dinasta80

da li netko zna nešto o gelu za otvaranje prije poroda?može se navodno naručit u ljekarni pa ga sam donjet u bolnicu kad porod počne da ti ga oni namažu(tog u bolnici nema).

----------


## zrinka

tog u bolnici ima
ali sto ce ti? zasto mislis da ce ti trebati?

lijecnik bi valjda trebao procijeniti kad bi se koristio i zasto a iz mog iskustva bolje ti je da ti ga ne stave, s njim, kao i sa drugim ubrzivacima poroda, porod je bolniji....
najbolje i najmanje bolno ti je prirodno otvaranje, i raditi aktivnosti koja ti pase u tom vremenu, setnje, skakanje na lopti i slicno..

gel se koristi za inducirani porod kad postoje naznake da bi se on zbog odredjenih razloga trebao ubrzati...

----------


## dinasta80

ma baš zato i pitam za gel jer je to navodno novina tj. nije isti kao onaj gel što ti stavljaju u bolnici !! pa me zanima da li je netko čuo nešto više o tome  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

nemam pojma jel drugaciji od ovoga (nisam cula)
al cisto sumnajm da ce ti lijecnik od tebe uzeti lijek i primjeniti ga a ne bolnicki lijek  :? 

al i dalje ostaje zasto mislis da ce ti trebati inducirani porod?
nasilno otvaranje je puno bolnije od prirodnog otvaranja

u kojem rodilistu ces roditi?

----------


## dinasta80

rodit ću u vinogradskoj,možda sam krivo i napisala nije to gel za otvaranje već da razmekša međicu i ublaži bolove,čim saznam više javim! sad bi tu mogla pisat gluposti a neznam puno o tome pa bolje da se informiram prvo  :Smile:

----------


## sarix55

ja rodila u vinogradskoj, nisam se otvarala, dobila prepidil gel za otvaranje- NIKAD VIŠE  :Evil or Very Mad:  
bilo mi je gore apliciranje tog gela, nego sam porod
a da ne govorim da su bile loše posljedice za mene

radje bi išla još pet puta roditi, nego da mi ponovno stavljaju taj gel, a stavljali si mi ga btw 4 PUTA!!! Svaki 12 sati

moram priznati da sam ja malo kriva za to, prošao mi je termin i ja sam forsirala roditi zbog nekih svojih osobnih razloga (da sad ne razglabam o tome...)
i cure moje nikad, ali nikad ne forsirajte inducirani porod, izbjegnite ga ako je to ikako moguće

da sam barem to prije znala  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mikka

potpisujem sarix.

gel je koma, i bezveze. ja ih isto primila 4. opcenito indukcija je super za izbjeci.

gel je inace sinteticki hormon prostaglandin--prirodno ga ima u spermi. sluzi za omeksavanje i otvaranje cerviksa. bolnice ga imaju kao jedan od stimulansa kod indukcije. nema veze s ublazavanjem bolova, naprotiv.

----------


## polfezna

I ja na zalost imam lose iskustvo sa indukcijom gelom(i sa drugim indukcijama  :Sad:   ali to nije tema). Boli a nista se ne dogadja! Grozno  :Mad:  .

Ali mislim da *dinasta* uopste ne prica o tom prostanglandinskom gelu vec o nekom lokalnom za medjicu.

----------


## ella

ja znam da su u petrovoj znali slati zene koje zive blizu bolnice da idu kod muzeva na jedno hm hm 

to je za one koje su bile na cuvanju trudnoce tamo

----------


## veda2804

Meni su gel stavljali 2x. Prvi put u ponoć, pa u 4h, i na kraju sam u 6h završila na dripu. Gel niti je pomogao niti je odmogaoo.

----------


## dinasta80

polfezna imaš pravo :Smile:  ja uistinu ne mislim na gel za provociranje poroda,već na neku novinu,ali čim saznam više javim vam da ne bubam gluposti.to sam saznala od jedne magistre farmacije koja će mi ga pokušat nabavit iz vana!!!

----------


## Lutonjica

misliš na ulje za masažu međice?

----------


## dinasta80

ne ne ulje za masažu međice,njega već koristim od 34 tj weledino... :D

----------


## marka99

ja isto dobila gel za otvaranje, nije me niš bolilo, niti je išta pomogao, 6 sati bezveznog ležanja za niš....dok nije došao drip otvaranje 0 bodova a onda kad je krenulo....grrrrrrrrr

----------


## Maxmax

Curke moja, ja sam zatvorena na najace!! Skroz! 40 + 5 dana sam trudna
ctg, uzv, tlak... Super! Narucena za dva dana na sve opet, a ako se do subote ne otvorim 
tj ne krene porod, narucena sam u subotu na gel.. Nadam se da će to pomoći,
jer je beba( po njihovom proračunu) velika tj preko 4 kg, a ja sam sitna i valjda je to velika 
beba! Neznam curke jer mi je ovo prva trudnoca.. Ako netko ima kakav savjet, bila bi zahvalna!
Hvaaalaaa!!!!

----------


## Anais

za razliku od vas meni je gel pomogao. bila sam skroz zatvorena u 40+5, dobila ga dva puta i jako brzo rodila. doduše uz probijanje vodenjaka. rodila brzo i žestoko. a doktori su bili uvjereni da sam ću završiti na carskom. he, he...dok je moja doktorica otišla na vizitu ja rodila. nije mogla vjerovati. al na kraju ispada da ejn sve tako individualno. i ono što vrijedi kod jednog ne mora vrijditi kod drugog.

----------


## tua

da ne iznosim svoj subjektivni stav, evo činjenice: trudnoća traje 40 +/- 2 tjedna. to bi bio raspon od 38-42. čemu onda indukcija ako dijete još nije spremno roditi se?

----------


## Anais

kod mene je bio problem što je ctg bio suženi i da me ne mogu pustiti doma s takvim ctg-om. a i moja doktorica je baš bila dežurna tu večer. pa se eto sve fino poklopilo. madam mi na kraju nije niti bila na porodu.

----------


## anteaa

Prepidil gel je najveće sranje i najveća bol koju žena može preživjeti...pričam naravno o fizičkoj boli...rodila bih svaki mjesec jedno dijete nego pristala na samo jedan put da mi stavljaju gel (a 4 puta sam ga primila).....

----------


## Manuela.

sve ovisi o tvom tijelu!
meni je u 38 tjednu pukao vodenjak, bila sam skroz zatvorena,trudove nisam imala!
dobila sam 6(šest) flaša dripa i 2puta gela!
 ništ mi nije pomoglo, nakon 36 sat mučenja, zaspala sam na dripu i završila na carskom!
tako da sve ti je u tvom tijelu kako če reagirat!
sretno!

----------


## kikica2

> Prepidil gel je najveće sranje i najveća bol koju žena može preživjeti...pričam naravno o fizičkoj boli...r


Ja sam rodila pred 3 tjedna baš pomoću prepidil gela. Bolilo je, ali ništa jače nego prirodni trudovi, jedina je razlika što su u roku 10 min od apliciranja trudovi bili na svake 3-4 min i bol se pojačavala i ubrzavala. Znači nema postepenog otvaranja kao kod prirodnog poroda. (rodila sam prije toga 2 puta potpuno prirodno). Na svu sreću moje je iskustvo pozitivno, bebica je izašla za 4 sata od gela, jedva sam od sobe u kojoj sam ležala stigla do rađaonice  :Smile: . Oporavak isto super. 
Uglavnom, u isto vrijeme još je jedna cura dobila gel, i to 2 ili 3 x i ništa. Baš je i sestra rekla: kod nekog djeluje, kod nekoga ne!

----------


## pužić

ja sam isto prošla termin 10 dana i gel su mi jednom stavili, u roku od tri sata se otvorila skroz i rodila. nisam doživjela nikakvu posebnu bol pri apliciranju gela, niti su mi trudovi i sam proces otvaranja bio pecijalno bolan...Isto mi je rečeno da na nekog djeluje na nekog ne al morali su probati jer je termin dosta pošao, po meni bolje i to da su napravili nego drip ili nešto drugo...

----------


## mrcinela

ima to u bolnicama, meni su stavljali al nije pomoglo, uz drip

----------


## krvavica

moje pitanje je vezano i uz gel pa ga stavljam ovdje, a ako ima tema koja je već otvorena za moja pitanja, molim moderatorice da post premjeste i unaprijed zahvaljujem...
naime, na pregledu sa 37 tjedana rečeno mi je da bih se trebala javiti u bolnicu u 39. tjednu na indukciju zbog oksiformne krivulje ogtt testa (dakle gestacijski dijabetes po novom, gestoza po starom, kao još se nije razvila, ali na dobrom je putu). također mi je rečeno da sam 2 cm otvorena i da je sve ostalo bo. zadnji uzv je bio u 34. tjednu i maleni je bio procijenjen na 2300 g, kao, sve kako treba i biti za 34. tjedan (mjere također odgovaraju 34. tjednu). 

moje pitanje je: što mogu očekivati od indukcije? 
da ne bi bilo zabune, znam da će drip biti obavezan, kao i prokidanje vodenjaka (ah, eto, kod indukcije ih oboje ne možeš izbjeći, koliko god željela), no zanima me da li će biti obavezna i upotreba gela? ili da se uz sve ovo što će mi ubrizgati trebam najmanje brinuti o gelu? nekako si mislim da mora boljeti kad se grlić maternice nasilno otvara za razliku od prirodnog otvaranja zbog pritiska bebine glavice... plaši me i nalijeganje na trbuh, a o epiziotomiji mislim da ne moram niti govoriti, dočekat će me u rađaoni sa škarama u rukama (prvorotka, dakle)...

isto tako, nije mi jasno da se to tako olako naručuje, kao odlazak na kavu... da li će mi napraviti uzv prije indukcije da se uvjere da je zaista potrebna i da li indukcija podrazumijeva i vezanost za krevet sa ctg-om ili se ipak mogu nadati da ću moći šetati?

ispričavam se što ispada ovoliko pitanja, ali ne znam na kojim temama da ih sve postavim... zanimaju me iskustva žena koja su prošla baš to, indukciju bez ikakvih naznaka poroda... 
hvala vam unaprijed na odgovorima.

----------


## sirius

Ne bih se baš htjela mješati u odluke doktora jer ne znam (cijelu ) pozadinu, ali osobno ne vidim niti jedan razlog (dobar) za potrebu indukcije. Možda rodiš i prije 39 tj., a ako ne možeš potražiti još jedno mišljenje.

----------


## dorotea24

ja sam prošla indukciju bez naznaka poroda. prenijela sam i ctg nije bio baš sjajan. nisam dobila gel nego samo drip. trajalo je 11 sati, bolilo je, naravno, ali ništa specijalno neizdrživo. cijelo vrijeme sam morala ležati. uostalom cijelo si vrijeme prištekana za infuziju pa ni ne možeš hodati. moj doživljaj svega toga je da bi bilo bolje bez svega toga i da je krenulo prirodno, ali ako se mora nije ni ovo loše. bolje od carskog u svakom slučaju, a rodila sam i na carski. sretno!

----------


## Beti3

Indukcija moga poroda počela je oko 8 i 30 ujutro. Nakon pregleda i UTZ. Nije bilo nikakvih trudova i ušće zatvoreno. Dobila sam infuziju i nisam ni zapamtila ni razmišljala o broju kapi, ali znam da su postepeno pojačavali. Nisam dobila gel. Ah, da prije toga je bilo klistiranje, kao i to ubrzava. Nije baš neki doživljaj, da taj klistir fino opišem.
Nekakvi trudovi počinju, očitava se na CTG, naravno moraš ležati jer je beba pod stalnim nadzorom ( moja je morala biti). Oko 10 sati pregled, profesor, svi oko njega puni poštovanja. On ruku unutra i kima, dobro, dobro. I onda kao grom iz vedra neba, napravi nešto da imam osječaj da ću pasti sa onog stola(od boli, pritiska i iznenađenja). Znala sam ja za to "ručno otvaranje" teoretski, ali mi nitko nije rekao da je to tako! Idemo dalje.

Nakon toga je već pomalo u magli. Boli, znam da su probili vodenjak, znam da su bebi stavili elektode za praćenje na glavicu. Zbog svega drugoga ( ne samo indukcije) stalno je netko tu, ali briga mene za muving, glavno da ovo dijete bude dobro.
To je treći porod, bol je istog intenziteta kao i prva dva koja su bila bez ikakvih lijekova. 
Uglavnom u 15,30 ( sve još u radno vrijeme profesora :Smile: ), sin se rodio, bez nalijeganja, BEZ epiziotomije, vrlo glasan, ružičast i velik. 10/10. Njemu svi ti postupci ni malo nisu smetali.
Na kraju, kad sam ga dobila u ruke, nije ni mene više bilo briga za sve te postupke pri indukciji.

Meni osobno indukcija poroda od početka, bez naznaka da će početi prirodno, nije bila ništa gore od prirodno početog. Porod kao porod. Da nije bilo ručnog otvaranja bio bi porod iz mašte ( No, glavna sestra me utješila da će meni biti lakše roditi nakon što profesor pomogne mome ušću, naglašavajući tu riječ "profesor", iako bih ja bila radije da je pitao mene-naglašavajući "mene", želim li ja takvu vrstu pomoći.) Ali, čitajući vidim da to otvaranje nije rezervirano samo za inducirane porode.

Nadam se da sam pomogla još jednim iskustvom sa vlastite kože.

----------


## koksy

Krvavica, po onome sto ja znam, gel ide najcesce nakon busenja vodenjaka ako ne dolazi do otvaranja tj. produktivnih trudova. Gel pomaze otvaranju, ne trudovima. Lezala sam u predradaoni cijelu noc sa zenom kojoj je doma pukao vodenjak ali nije imala trudove i bila je potpuno zatvorena. Nakon gela ona se cijelu noc grcila u bolovima. Dobro su mi poznati ti bolovi, meni su gel stavljali 3 dana kod induciranog poroda u 24. tj. i znam kako je to odvratan osjecaj. To nisu trudovi, to je obicno grcenje. Kad se otvorila 5 cm, nakon dobrih 12 sati, onda su joj dali drip. Rodila je 7 sati kasnije. 
E sad kad citam sto sam napisala ustvari te plasim, nije mi to namjera, tebi ide u prilog sto si vec otvorena i sto postoji dobra sansa da se krenes otvarati nakon busenja vodenjaka.
Mozda ja grijesim, mozda uopce nije takav postupak, ja govorim iz svog iskustva a i logicno mi je da tako to ide.
Nadam se da ce izbjec sve to i da ces roditi prirodno jer gel u kombinaciji s dripom nije najsretnije rjesenje.

----------


## zmaj

ja ti ne mogu puno reći..nisam imala toliko slično iskustvo.
no za gel, mgu neš napisati.

moj drugi porod (vbac) je trebalo, ili inducirati il ić na cr, ja sam htjela vaginalno pa sam pristala na gel.

gel su mi aplicirali na - uloživa za vršak prsta i omekšan cerviks.
trudove koje bih osjećala, nisam imala. al ctg prije par dana je pokazivao neke trudove (valjda pripremni).

tako sam ležala možda sata, nisam ziher. da gel kak ti ga ne bi iscurio.
ctg je pokazivao vrlo ubrzo (ne znam kad su me prikopčali, dal prije aplikacije il poslije) neke trudove koje uopće nisam osjećala..i tako možda cca 2h.
bilo me je frka što niš ne osjećam, al stvari su napredovale. otvarala sam se, postepeno su se pojačavali trudovi i u roku 6h od aplikacije - rodila.

što se tiče drugih intervencija, dolazili su s prijedlozima prokidnja vodenjaka, analgetika, guranja prek trbuha. to sam sve odbila jer nisu imali nikakvog medicinskog uporišta za te radnje osim one tupaste - da si svima skratimo vrijeme :Rolling Eyes: 

epiziotomiju nisam htjela, nisu radili. iako se mogu okarakterizirati ko prvorotka  :Grin: , bar što se tiče vaginalnog poroda.
kretati sam se mogla. legla sam pred izgon, tj polegli me.

samo se jednom ovlaš spominjao drip i ručno otvaranje..al to zapravo nije bio stvarni prijedlog, neg nekakav bezvezni biser doktora. ne znam što mu bi.

eto. to je moje iskustvo gela.
meni je sve išlo polagano i postupno. derala sam se samo na izgonu za koji vjerujem da bi mi bio lakši da sam bila na koljenima ko u trećem porodu.

neka rodilja do mene nije ba "napredovala" pa su joj aplicirali i drugi gel..za poslije ne znam, al čitam da daju i drip .....

ugl, mislim da je sve to individualno. netko reagira netko ne.
hvala Bogu, mi smo dobro prošli, s obzirom da indukcija nakon cr nije za zezat se.

sretno

----------


## krvavica

hvala vam puno na odgovorima!

vidim da ipak individualiziraju stvar, da nije stvar skroz šablonizirana, što mi je drago i malo mi je lakše kad čitam vaše priče. i dalje se nadam da ćemo ih mali i ja iznenaditi i da će sve krenuti kada mi budemo spremni...  :Smile: 

sirius, svakako mislim ići još po jedno mišljenje. to sam mislila obaviti idući tjedan kad budem 38 tjedana, tj. "u terminu", iako je to sve, znam i sama, relativno... i da, i ja si nekako mislim da nema baš nekih indikacija za indukciju, barem po nalazima...

dorotea, beti, koksy, zmaj,  :Heart:  :Kiss:  hvala vam puno što ste podijelile vaša iskustva i opažanja. nekako si mislim da se fino otvaram i ovako, bez ičije pomoć, a cerviks mi je (barem tako pišu u povijesti bolesti) omekšan pa... ostalo budemo nekako... 

umirile ste me!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sirius

> hvala vam puno na odgovorima!
> 
> vidim da ipak individualiziraju stvar, da nije stvar skroz šablonizirana, što mi je drago i malo mi je lakše kad čitam vaše priče. i dalje se nadam da ćemo ih mali i ja iznenaditi i da će sve krenuti kada mi budemo spremni... 
> 
> sirius, svakako mislim ići još po jedno mišljenje. to sam mislila obaviti idući tjedan kad budem 38 tjedana, tj. "u terminu", iako je to sve, znam i sama, relativno... i da, i ja si nekako mislim da nema baš nekih indikacija za indukciju, barem po nalazima...
> 
> dorotea, beti, koksy, zmaj,  hvala vam puno što ste podijelile vaša iskustva i opažanja. nekako si mislim da se fino otvaram i ovako, bez ičije pomoć, a cerviks mi je (barem tako pišu u povijesti bolesti) omekšan pa... ostalo budemo nekako... 
> 
> umirile ste me!


  odi na uzv kod dr. Kosa, ja sam kod njega bila na pregledu tri dana prije poroda (rodila 38+4) i uzv je fulao u 400g, ali je doktor odokativnom metodaom promatranja mog trbuha pogodio težinu točno u gram (uzv nije pouzdan u tako visokoj trudnoći za procjenu težine bebe, beba je prevelika pa se lako može fulati u izračunu).
Naravno, ako ne rodiš prije toga.  :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

da, radije odi po drugo, treće mišljenje, ukoliko stigneš i sve je uredu
na našem primejru se pokazalo kako oko jedne stvari doktori imaju više različitih mišljenja  :Rolling Eyes: 
svako dobro draga  :Smile:

----------

